# Shampoo



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Where I work we have 7 different types of shampoo. Sometimes I have a hard time figuring out which one to use. All are natural. The main one is a basic all purpose. Then there is hypoallergenic, oatmeal, Canadian medicated, Blueing, flea, and heavy duty for really dirty dogs. This is my question: I can't decide which one to use on matted dogs (after I shave off the matts of course) that are itching and the owner hasn't taken them to the vet to find out what whats wrong. I usually use oatmeal to soothe the skin underneath, but sometimes the hypo because they may be allergic to shampoo. It's funny how people will wash their dogs regularly but not brush them :| Anyways, what are you thoughts on this and what do you use for dogs that are itchy, but not flaky or dandruffy?

Also do you use conditioner or moisturizer and what kind?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not a fan of oatmeal shampoos myself, and find them to be a complete waste of time and money. I prefer medicated shampoos. There are many different types of medicated shampoos, with different ingredients that do different things. Depending on the issue, I use accordingly. You would almost always be safe with a "hypo" shampoo, depending on the shampoo though. Some hypo's still have dyes, scents, etc in them..defeats the purpose of a hypo shampoo to me. It should be clear, scent free. If I have an itchy dog, I usually use medicated. Sometimes its Tea tree oil type, sometimes its coal tar/sulphur, (my favorite). I will sometimes follow with a conditioner, depending on the dog and coat. The only conditioner I use anymore is Coat Handler, and I dilute it to leave in strength. I have yet to find another conditioner that does what I want to see it do. I suggest reading up on shampoos and ingredients, and what they do. This will help you know what you are seeing/feeling on dogs, and which products to use to best help. Of course, shampoos/conditioners are not a fix all like so many pet owners think. So many of them come in and request Oatmeal because Fido is "itchy" without trying to find out why. There is a great book out there also, called Beyond the Suds by Barbara Bird, about shampoos, and how they work, what they do. Here is a link to her books. 


http://shop.bbird.biz/category.sc?categoryId=6


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't like to use too many 'medicated' shampoos on dogs, even Oatmeal ones...I prefer to use hypo-a on the majority of dogs; you just never know who is allergic to certain things, especially those with itchies. However, on the 'flip side' hypo allergenic shampoos don't always cleanse very well, so I try to stick to 'all natural' ones so I know the dogs are going home clean. I use Bark 2 Basics, and Therapet shampoos\conditioners mostly.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I wash my dogs, but don't brush them - well, at least not the Dobermans - the only time they're brushed is during a CGC/TDI test. 

The corgi is brushed every time she gets a bath, maybe once a month. But she's never needed anything more than that. She's got a very easy coat to care for, very wash 'n' wear.

(And oddly enough... I groomed professionally for seven years. I've also groomed for professional handlers, I know how to hand strip, I know how to prepare coated breeds for the show ring. I'm just blessed/cursed with dogs that don't require much grooming!)

As for shampoos... "oatmeal" gets touted as the cure all end all, but it's like anything else... it depends on the quality of the product itself. Chicken is a good dog food ingredient, but just because a feed has chicken, it doesn't mean it's a good food. The same applies to oatmeal and shampoo. 

Currently, I use Nature's Specialties shampoo and conditioner. But I also have some Buddy Wash, some Bark2Basics, some PurePaws.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow what great advice! Thanks guys. It can be so confusing when it comes to picking the right shampoo. The basic "natural" something shampoo seems to work the best. I can't remember the brand off the top of my head right now. I'm going to read about that conditioner "coat handler" see if maybe I can get the boss to try that one out. As for the Hypo shampoo the one we have is totally clear with a tint of green and no smell. smells kind of like plastic actually. I find it's not very effective on greasy dogs though. Maybe I just need to really work it in more though.


----------

